# What is Santa bringing you this year?



## rusty63 (Dec 23, 2016)

Christmas came early at my house this year. I was able to make a deal on a bunch of very nice bikes, including this totally MINT restored 72 Orange Krate. EVERYTHING has been chromed on this beauty!




 

 

 

 

 

The other bikes are:

Restored 72 Apple Krate - older resto
Iverson Dragstripper in orange
Mint one-owner 68 Sears Screamer 1 with original paperwork

Might have to sell a couple of these, unfortunately, but it will sure be a great Christmas!!

Happy Holidays to all!
-Dan


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 23, 2016)

A lump of coal or two.


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 23, 2016)

Beautiful Orange Krate you have there,that baby shines.

My Wife has Christmas day off from work for the first time in 11 years,that's all I need from Santa .


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 23, 2016)

as I get older, Christmas isn't about me as much, and I like it that way. it's all about the kids. 
so, I got my two little nephews just up the street, a new Lionel Train set. a couple years ago I got them the Thomas the Tank Engine set, and they've kind of outgrown it, but when I asked them what they wanted, they said they wanted more trains, so I got them a really nice Lionel passenger set pulled by an Alco PA engine. every year we have a tradition of watching The Polar Express, and while this isn't technically that train, it will do for a 5 and a 6 year old.
next is the grandson, who is getting his first Huffy. Gotta start him out right, so I got him a brand new Huffy Green Machine RT. his little sister is getting a huge set of kitchen and shopping stuff, a stove, refrigerator, shopping cart and a bunch of plastic fruits and vegetables and various boxes of stuff so she can go shopping and fix us dinner.
in many ways, this gives me more long lasting joy than ever I got as a kid getting stuff. so there it is, for Christmas, I'm getting the memories of this newest generation's excitement and happiness at Christmas.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Dec 23, 2016)

Super nice krate rusty63. Would like to see the other bikes. I have always wanted a dragstripper. I have to agree with 37fleetwood. Right now all the toys are mine and i don't share. My xmas present to me was a 75 Fastback. Nice bike and it fills a gap in my collection.


----------



## rusty63 (Dec 23, 2016)

A few quick pics of the Apple Krate. Enjoy.


----------

